# Columbia 3 Star Deluxe



## Skatelab (Dec 8, 2013)

I just added this 100% original 1953 Columbia 3 Star Deluxe to my collection.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow....that is nice. If you didn't mention it was a 53 OG I would have guessed a repop. Almost too good of condition....but wow !!!!
Can you get me a good few pictures of that fender light? 
I too soon will have a men's 5 Start Superb added to my collection. And will need a nice fender light like that.
Very nice in deed!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skatelab (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't think they made aI re-pop of the 3 star did they? I'll post some pics of the light a bit later. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous bike. Lovin the colors. They did not make a repro of a 3 Star. That bike looks like it was put together, used a couple of time and hidden away. Great find.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice looking and condition columbia 3 star superb. They only made the columbia 5 star superb in a repop only, not the 3 star!!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 8, 2013)

Doh...it says 3 star in the topic header. Brain cells, are they ever going to grow back?
And I only meant I have a 5 star on its way to my herd....because it is the same color.
Sometimes it is best for me just sit back and observe.
Also didn't mean to imply yours was a repop 

but it is in amazing condition...wait I did say that part.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 10, 2013)

My 3 Star is not as good condition as the one posted here but mine is still nice as is.
I don't believe the Columbia 3 Star was ever made as a reproduction.
I found mine @ local antique shop.
Although the saddle,rack & light are missing from the picture, I do have them.
I plan on keeping it & not for sale .




This is the original light for the Columbia 3 Star.



This is from another bike but I'm showing it so that you
can see what it looks like.


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Skatelab said:


> I just added this 100% original 1953 Columbia 3 Star Deluxe to my collection. View attachment 126383




Th thing is in great shape! Too great maybe? Did you ask if it was a repaint or not? Either way still waaaaaaaay sexy!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Skatelab (Dec 16, 2013)

Not a repaint Mike. 100% original even the goodyear tires are original.


----------

